# Seeking a Partner for a coffee bar opportunity in London



## Fil (Nov 4, 2014)

I have enough capital to do it alone but I work better in a team, or should I say, I'd work better with a like minded individual who shares my passion.

Ideally, I'm looking for someone to go 50/50 on the Expenses & Profits - Everything down the middle.

Cooking and baking experience would be a plus and some form of Barista experience would be good too but most of all passion and good energy.

Forgive me, I'm making this sound like a job application.

If interested please PM me or email me: [email protected]

If in the same scenario as me - A first time venture but your feeling two heads are better than one, please contact me.

Cheers!


----------



## DaltonsBusiness (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Fil, it sounds like you're looking for a partner primarily so that you have someone to bounce ideas off and 'share the load' of a new venture - is this correct?

Have you considered buying an existing café? If you buy a coffee shop as a going concern, you get the benefit of the previous owner's experience, and you have an income from day one which you can build on at your own pace.

We have more than 1,800 cafés for sale in the UK on our books - feel free to have a look at http://www.daltonsbusiness.com/buy/restaurants-for-sale/cafes-for-sale/location-united-kingdom

Hope this helps


----------



## hiten55 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Fil,

ive sent you an email, let me know what you think









Hiten


----------

